# A+ Cert, Is it Worth It?



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm a Computer Science major and about 6 months ago I decided to study A+ on the side to get a decent job to hold me through college. I bought this A+ cert package and studied up on the video material they included. It was all pretty basic stuff but I even learned a few new things.

Anyway I just finished the lessons and moved onto the pratice test. I was shocked by the incrediblly complex and inane questions they asked. It was as if I had to memorize things there are no reason to memorize, such as commands when using FDISK. It is not necessary to commit this to memory.

My question is, is it worth it for my purposes (college student doing this on the side) to continue on with A+ or should I drop it and move onto something less annoying like web devlopment?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I have noticed some local computer shops that have a "CompTIA certified" decal in the window. I asked the manager of one of the stores about it and he said that all his employees are certified A+, network+, security+ or server+ technicians. He stated they have to be to keep his store CompTIA certified. Much along the lines of a auto repair shop that employs only ASE mechanics. 
You can use a combination of A+ and network plus to fullfill one of the requirement for a Microsoft MCSA.
http://www.microsoft.com/learning/mcp/mcsa/windows2003/

Web Development is nice but I often see much of this work and programming being sent overseas. However if you have a busisness with a bunch of computers (network), you will always need someone there to maintain it.


----------

